

EuroPython 2010 Camelot presentation - jayrex
http://blog.shore.be/2010/08/python-rad-with-camelot/
Camelot is a RAD framework for Desktop apps, built in Python, on top of Qt and SqlAlchemy mainly.
Direct link to the presentation: http://blog.shore.be/europython2010/presentation.html
======
jayrex
Had some server issues, should be fixed now. PS direct link:
<http://blog.shore.be/europython2010/presentation.html>

